# Woman's car hit by 2 trains



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Lucky... She walked away with only a broken arm. 

Andrew


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW! Talk about being lucky to be alive!!!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

That train stopped pretty quick.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

She was being chased by the police? One thing about it trains cant stop but you can. I bet she try's to sue the RR. Later RJD


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

I noticed that the first police officer approached her car with his pistol drawn and pointed at the car. I wonder if she arrived at the hospital in handcuffs.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! That first policeman is sure lucky the second one came along to give him a heads-up on the next train or he'd have been toast. I agree Marty, really surprising how fast that train stopped. Maybe it was empty and had lots of braking power.... 

Keith


----------



## catherine yronwode (Oct 9, 2013)

Sheeesh. She was driving a Mercedes and just SLAMMED it into the train. Crazy. And i agree, the first officer is lucky that he was warned by the second officer. What a mess!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The title of this thread is wrong... The car was not hit by 2 trains... it was hit by only 1 train... the car hit the other train FIRST. 

Maybe the 2nd train was just defending the honor of the 1st one.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 18 Oct 2013 12:18 PM 
The title of this thread is wrong... The car was not hit by 2 trains... it was hit by only 1 train... the car hit the other train FIRST. 

Maybe the 2nd train was just defending the honor of the 1st one. 
Was about to say the same thing. That first train didn't even know she hit it, the front of that train was way past that point (You can see it when the officer stops at the gas station to block the road)


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

This happened in the Salt Lake area. 


http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27289218&nid=148


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

This happened in the Salt Lake area. 


http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27289218&nid=148


----------



## Cooke (Aug 26, 2012)

In today's news, says she was arrested. 

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=27289218&ni...ccused-of-assault&fm=home_page&s_cid=queue-18


----------

